# Will Amazon blacklist a Fire?



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

My friends Fire was stolen (it was his daughters), he ordered her a HD to replace it, but I see that that whomever took the other one has wiped it and it is deregistered from his account.

I had told him to call and tell them it was stolen - but his schedule has been nuts and he hadn't gotten there.

I swear, I could make nasty remarks about certain teens right now but won't... and parents that won't make them step up and face consequences (the punk in question apparently already has a record and no one thinks it will mean anything to call the cops on him.... really)

Thanks!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

The next door neighbor kid stole my son's kindle and because he was right next door he was able to use the kindle on my son's wifi to charge over $400 worth of kids books to my son while son and family were gone for the weekend.  How did they figure out who did it?  The stupid kid changed the name of the kindle to HIS name!  My son called Amazon about it and they refunded all the money.  Gotta love Amazon.

Password protected doesn't work if you are using your home network with 1 click purchase.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

TraceyC/FL said:


> My friends Fire was stolen (it was his daughters), he ordered her a HD to replace it, but I see that that whomever took the other one has wiped it and it is deregistered from his account.
> 
> I had told him to call and tell them it was stolen - but his schedule has been nuts and he hadn't gotten there.
> 
> ...


He really should have deregistered it himself once he realised it was gone. With Amazon not knowing it was stolen, the thief could have used his account to buy books or apps etc. He's lucky the thief decided to deregister it.

If your friend would report it stolen, Amazon will be able to identify it via the serial number and brick it, so it can't be used. It's unlikely the thief has been idiotic enough to register it under his own name, so it's likely that it's been sold on to some unfortunate innocent who's bought themself a stolen Fire that's shortly about to become unusable. If they know the identity of the person who sold it to them, there's a possibility he could be caught. There's even a possibility your friend might get his daughter's Fire back.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> He really should have deregistered it himself once he realised it was gone. With Amazon not knowing it was stolen, the thief could have used his account to buy books or apps etc. He's lucky the thief decided to deregister it.


Ya, well, I told him to do that.....



> If your friend would report it stolen, Amazon will be able to identify it via the serial number and brick it, so it can't be used. It's unlikely the thief has been idiotic enough to register it under his own name, so it's likely that it's been sold on to some unfortunate innocent who's bought themself a stolen Fire that's shortly about to become unusable. If they know the identity of the person who sold it to them, there's a possibility he could be caught. There's even a possibility your friend might get his daughter's Fire back.


Great - so they will block it! I will be sure he calls.

There are dynamics at work that I can't understand nor explain as to why "they" aren't involving the authorities. Things are different here in the south....


----------

